# Purdue Vaccine Study **MUST READ**



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/purdue-vaccination-studies/


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

After the first year, the only vaccine I give my dogs is the Rabies vaccine, and only because of the local laws- but I also give the 3 year rabies vaccine. Kind of sad, so many people think they are doing the best for their dogs, taking them in for the yearly vaccines on time....when the neglected dog down the road, may actually be fairing better.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

After the first paragraph there is some seriously flawed logic. I wouldn't base your vaccine choices on this combination of information and misinformation.

Over the years, my thinking had been changed by what I read. Now understand that I'm engaged to a vet who owns a clinic and money is (almost) no object when it comes to our dogs' care. I'm still resistant to mainstream, but now I have INFORMATION that helps me know what is fact and what is propaganda.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

So share it.............please


----------



## Kerry Foose (Feb 20, 2010)

In 1989 I was accidentally sprayed in the face with a DHLPP vaccine as a vet tech. I inhaled the vapor and was having flu-like sick afterwards. The vaccine company and the veterinarian said this would pose no harm. However, I have had many mysterious illness and other complications that were unexplained, until recently. Today I am under under care for an auto-immune disorder and LUPUS SLE is being worked up now. I was found to have mercury levels among other unusual elementals. I was specifically asked about canine vaccine contact due to my career. So I found this link of great interest. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Mmmm I vaccinate my dogs every 3 years. Where I live we have catastrophic periodic outbreaks of parvo over summer and I wouldnt be game not to. My friend lost her dog last summer to parvo and he had had all his initial shots and one at a year old but not been done since.

I was born and grew up in Central Africa in the 60's and 70's and witnessed the devastaing childhood diseases that killed unvaccinated children like flies. I went to school with kids that had been crippled by polio so I am really not that uneasy about vaccines as I grew up with them as a fact of life and saw them for the amazing life savers they were. 

Over the years all my dogs except my current dogs were vaccinated annually because I had to kennel them when I worked away. They all lived long healthy lives of between 15 and 17 years.

I can believe that there can be the effects that have been talked about but from my perspective and experience I have seen more good than bad. 

I agree that the annual booster is ridiculous but I wouldnt not ever vaccinate where I live.


----------

